# fire alarm conduit



## phil125ca (Nov 18, 2012)

sparkyscott said:


> I am in an existing plant that is in the process of expansion. The plant is in the food packaging industry. The fire alarm wiring is ran in sch 40 pvc. Is this allowable. I have never seen it done before.


I believe it is. I'll look up a code reference for you.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Is any of it within a plenum rated ceiling or chase? If so, it is wrong for that reason alone.


----------



## sparkyscott (May 7, 2013)

No not in plenum or chase. There has to be a reason I have never seen it done in 30 yrs. Just can not find code reference. lol.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

sparkyscott said:


> I am in an existing plant that is in the process of expansion. The plant is in the food packaging industry. The fire alarm wiring is ran in sch 40 pvc. Is this allowable. I have never seen it done before.


I personally don't see it being a problem unless its running through a plenum or vertical pipe chase . I'm assuming the original installer out it in PVC , due to wash down that occurs in food service and packaging plants . I'm not a big fan of running exposed PVC anywhere mainly do to having to strap the hell out of it and use expansion couplings everywhere .


----------



## CoopElec (May 16, 2011)

*Food Production*

Food Production is the magic word. Stainless, Aluminium or Pvc. No Rigid, it will rust. Whatever you can get them to pay for.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

CoopElec said:


> Food Production is the magic word. Stainless, Aluminium or Pvc. No Rigid, it will rust. Whatever you can get them to pay for.


Most food plants I have worked at use aluminum or PVC coated rigid.


----------



## phil125ca (Nov 18, 2012)

sparkyscott said:


> No not in plenum or chase. There has to be a reason I have never seen it done in 30 yrs. Just can not find code reference. lol.


I agree 100% with it not being allowed in a plenum, but for a surface mounted installation check out.32-102(1) and 46-108(1). I beleive it's allowed.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

sparkyscott said:


> No not in plenum or chase. There has to be a reason I have never seen it done in 30 yrs. Just can not find code reference. lol.


I believe the building or fire codes prohibit it, something about the toxicity of pvc when it burns. BTW I've never seen it installed in buildings either


----------



## phil125ca (Nov 18, 2012)

360max said:


> I believe the building or fire codes prohibit it, something about the toxicity of pvc when it burns. BTW I've never seen it installed in buildings either


It's a food plant...of course you can install it surface mounted. I cannot quote the building or fire code I don't have it in front of me. I'll get an answer sometime this week. The reason I believe you can is I attended a code book course when the new book came out. I'm sure this topic came up. I'm making a call.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

dawgs said:


> Most food plants I have worked at use aluminum or PVC coated rigid.


I love runin al.... Must be cuz im gettin old


----------

